# Broccoli slows arthritis, researchers think



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

Eating lots of broccoli may slow down and even prevent osteoarthritis, UK researchers believe.

The University of East Anglia team is starting human trials following on from successful lab studies.

Tests on cells and rats showed that a broccoli compound - which humans can also get from Brussels sprouts and cabbage - blocked a key destructive enzyme that damages cartilage.

They are asking 20 patients to eat a daily dose of "super-charged" broccoli.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23847632


----------

